

Bill Keller - The Twitter Trap - hornokplease
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/22/magazine/the-twitter-trap.html

======
cafard
When Twitter was first out, I had a look at two philosophers known for
concision. Quite a lot of the entries in Spinoza's _Ethics_ fit into 140
characters, particularly in the original Latin. Heraclitus was a bit harder to
find, but I believe quite a lot of his sayings will also. Wittgenstein did not
occur to me then; quite a few of the entries in the Tractatus are well under
140 characters, German or English.

I briefly considered writing a script to tweet snippets of Spinoza, but
decided I had better things to do.

------
joshu
somewhere between "damn kids, get off my lawn" and "things were better in my
day"

i have noticed that whenever i speak about anything, anywhere, there's some
guy who always gets up and asks "what if that's bad or wrong?"

this guy just happens to have access to a major bully pulpit.

